# my diet, have a look..



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

hey guys i currently week 7 on a cutting cycle and have went down from 16st 1lb to 14st 5lbs at present, weight loss is going good , but i think my diet could be bettet to help me achieve the results im after , this is a rough days eating, (i not a great meat fan )

7.30 am 40gms whey water

9.15 am 2 slices brown toast, half tin beans

10.30pm 40 gms casien

1.00pm - chicken cheese sandwich, brown bread, low fat yougart, 40 gms casien..

2.55pm 15 gms whey

3.00pm cardio

3.45pm 50 gms whey

4.30pm ham sandwich with cheese, apple..

5.30pm 40 gms casein

6.15 pm weights

7.00pm 50 gms whey water

7.30pm small bowl cornflakes, skimmed milk, apple

8.30 pm 40 gms casien

9.00pm - 4-5 thin slices cottage cheese, 3 slices cooked ham.

11.00pm 40 gms casien

currently running clen/e/c/a 2 weeks on / off with cuuting cycle and cla started yesterday a 4g per day.

off course i add variey ed but i get the feeling carbs are to high, i not looking to get in competition shape, prob around 12% bf.. thanks guys..

(btw weighed myself tday and lost half a pound from last monday)


----------



## red sirus (Apr 8, 2003)

Hello mate drop the evening bowl of corn flakes and apple,actually i would change your 4.30 apple to a serving of veg (i know u hate veg lol) something like brocolli,plenty of iron and wholesome vitamins.

Also are u taking a good multi vit ?

Is your brown bread wholemeal? if not change to whole meal as ordinary brown bread is similar to white bread.

Swop your cardio to after your workout if u want to maximise fat loss (if u want, take a small protein shake between weights and cardio)

I wouldnt say ure carbs where too bad but if u want to really go for it for a couple of weeks i could plan u up the diet i used before or something similar - as i said before it is really tough!!


----------

